
The Internet Can’t Save Us from Loneliness in Pandemic - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-internet-cant-save-us-from-loneliness-in-pandemic-11583958251
======
raidicy
Unfortunately vr isn't readily accessible to everyone. Out of all my virtual
interactions vr has been the most human.

------
casefields
Mirror: [http://archive.md/oFjix](http://archive.md/oFjix)

